#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ASTM and BSEN

## madhavan

Dear All



 Could any body have BS EN 805,ASTM F2487 , please shareSee More: ASTM and BSEN

----------


## Marty Thompson

F2487-13 Standard Practice for Infiltration and Exfiltration Acceptance Testing of Installed Corrugated High Density Polyethylene and Polypropylene Pipelines

----------


## Marty Thompson

BS EN 805-2000 Water supply - Requirements for systems and components outside buildings

----------

